# Playing backups on Sega Saturn in 2018. Options?



## Bonny (Oct 28, 2018)

Topic.

I guess, it's not possible to just burn the backups with a common/special program to a disc, right? Only a modchip, or a pre-flashed/self-flashed ActionReplay cart will do the trick, right?  Is a simple Swap-trick possible?


----------



## wizball1973 (Oct 28, 2018)

There is an SD Card replacement option for the CD-ROM drive.

https://gdemu.wordpress.com


----------



## Bonny (Oct 28, 2018)

This is an intresting an surely usefull mod, but also very "deep". But i look for the simplest solution.


----------



## wizball1973 (Oct 28, 2018)

Install a Phantom modchip. Play CDR backups.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 28, 2018)

This is much more complicated/time-consuming than using an modded AR-device


----------



## wizball1973 (Oct 28, 2018)

Not for me.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 28, 2018)

Bonny said:


> Topic.
> 
> I guess, it's not possible to just burn the backups with a common/special program to a disc, right? Only a modchip, or a pre-flashed/self-flashed ActionReplay cart will do the trick, right?  Is a simple Swap-trick possible?



You can swap trick on the Saturn, although it's not an ideal method long term.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 28, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> You can swap trick on the Saturn, although it's not an ideal method long term.



You're sure right. But i just want to test a few things, so this should work for me. Can the swap disc be burnt by myself or do i need to buy one?


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 28, 2018)

Bonny said:


> You're sure right. But i just want to test a few things, so this should work for me. Can the swap disc be burnt by myself or do i need to buy one?



The trick is to hold the drive door switch down with tape and at a certain point during the boot screen swap a retail disc for a burnt disc.

I cant recall the exact moment though and it can be hit or miss.


----------



## jay999996 (Oct 28, 2018)

You can always use pseudo saturn kai.
But  you will need an action relpay cart to use it.


----------



## Evilengine (Oct 28, 2018)

just be patiernt, for 2, 3 years https://www.patreon.com/prof_abrasive


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 28, 2018)

Pseudo Saturn works fine.

TBH Yabasanshiro on android works brilliantly on my shield TV, I use that more than my Saturn now.


----------



## kuwanger (Oct 28, 2018)

There's also another fork of Yabause, Kronos being worked on but we'll see how that goes.  I'd also second just getting an Action Replay (or a pre-flashed PseudoSaturn) because I have no idea when Professor Abrasive will be done with the Satiator.  As for the swap trick, it worked for me for years, but I'm also certain that's part of why my original Saturn's laser is dead (and why I want to get the Satiator).  There's also the issue that lasers seem to be the thing that most fails on Saturns.


----------

